
Glastonbury myths 'made up by 12th-century monks' - pepys
http://www.theguardian.com/science/2015/nov/23/glastonbury-myths-made-up-by-12th-century-monks
======
trhway
"as they rode, they again came upon a burial site of St.Mikey, it was already
the 7th one, the last along that particular road."

~~~
xsmasher
Similar quote from "The Name of The Rose:"

[https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/849150-and-don-t-succumb-
to...](https://www.goodreads.com/quotes/849150-and-don-t-succumb-too-much-to-
the-spell-of-these)

Where is yours from?

~~~
trhway
Strugatsky brothers, "Hard to be a God".

